# Hello from Idaho



## bcaruthers (Feb 14, 2022)

Hello everyone! My name is Bryant and I live just outside of Boise, Idaho. I am relatively new to smoking. I owned an older Traeger some time back, but didn’t get much use out of it before it stopped working. I am looking to buy a new smoker and start back up again. I am looking forward to learning from everyone and seeing pictures of delicious smokes.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 14, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia! I met my wife in San Diego, but she grew up in Sandpoint, so I’ve had a few visits to Boise. Beautiful state! You’ll learn a lot here!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 14, 2022)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 14, 2022)

Welcome from Colorado


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 14, 2022)

Welcome from Mississippi. Glad you joined up. Look forward to your post and pics.
Jim


----------



## DougE (Feb 14, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky.


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 14, 2022)

Welcome to the forum from North California, Bryant!


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 14, 2022)

Welcome from eastern Idaho!

What kink of smoker are you looking for?  Oh and if you hang around here you will end up with more than one smoker because one, two, three, four, even five isn't enough.......


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 14, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga  !

Keith


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 14, 2022)

Welcome, from California. It’s a great place to learn. Lots of experience here and lots of opinions. I look forward to seeing some of your creations.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 14, 2022)

Welcome from Utah


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 14, 2022)

Welcome from Kansas, glad you joined us.


----------



## bcaruthers (Feb 14, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Welcome from eastern Idaho!
> 
> What kink of smoker are you looking for?  Oh and if you hang around here you will end up with more than one smoker because one, two, three, four, even five isn't enough.......


I have been mainly looking at the WSM and PBC smokers, but I am open to suggestions.


----------



## DougE (Feb 14, 2022)

One of everything for starters, then backups for the ones you really like.


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 15, 2022)

bcaruthers said:


> I have been mainly looking at the WSM and PBC smokers, but I am open to suggestions.


I would suggest looking/consider a 26" Weber Kettle into that mix (similar price point).  It will smoke very nicely with the same flavor profile as the above, but you get the functionality of direct grilling as well.  

If you want a set it and forget it there are some nice new gravity feed type smokers as well as some pellet grills just a bit higher price point.  Any way food for thought anyway......


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Feb 15, 2022)

Welcome to the forum!  I'm from Twin Falls...I've been living on the east coast for work for a bunch of years, but hoping to move back to my native state within a year or two.


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 15, 2022)

Howdy from central Missouri.  This is a great place to get info!  Glad you joined us.


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 15, 2022)

Welcome from another near Boise person.  Lots of great people here to learn from.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Feb 15, 2022)

Welcome aboard.  If you want something made in Idaho, check these out:






						Outlaw Smokers – Outlaw BBQ Smokers and Pellet Grills
					






					www.outlawsmokers.com


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 15, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa! If ya want just go ahead and sign a couple blank checks...the enablers here will buy you what they think you need and want!   

Ryan


----------

